# Oklahoma City



## Kkgardner (Jul 9, 2019)

I just started last week and signed up for both Lyft and Uber and I am shocked how no one tips! Is this common in okc?? I always tipped and I don’t remember every seeing a no tip option. I just need help where to go in OKC and when siege hours are...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should post on the OKC forum. I would pursue surge hours instead of siege hours. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

We are under siege by both companies as they race to the bottom to cut rates.

Ergo every hour is siege hour.


----------



## Kkgardner (Jul 9, 2019)

When do I know it’s a surge hour? I have Lyft and Uber which no one ever tips!!! And I see the chart with lines up and down saying those are busy hours but when do I know it’s surge? And sorry I just found OKC forum.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Kkgardner said:


> When do I know it's a surge hour? I have Lyft and Uber which no one ever tips!!! And I see the chart with lines up and down saying those are busy hours but when do I know it's surge? And sorry I just found OKC forum.


Surge hours typically appear during rush hour. Or late in the evening when the bars are closing.
On Uber the appear on the map as the pinkish red areas that light up. They usually have a dollar amount in them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kkgardner said:


> I just started last week and signed up for both Lyft and Uber and I am shocked how no one tips! Is this common in okc?? I always tipped and I don't remember every seeing a no tip option. I just need help where to go in OKC and when siege hours are...


Welcome to the world of rideshare, no tipping is not exclusive to OKC, people are just cheap.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Welcome to the world of rideshare, no tipping is not exclusive to OKC, people are just cheap.


More like stingy instead of being cheap.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kkgardner said:


> I just started last week and signed up for both Lyft and Uber and I am shocked how no one tips! Is this common in okc?? I always tipped and I don't remember every seeing a no tip option. I just need help where to go in OKC and when siege hours are...


Welcome to rideshare and the forum.
Read read read learn learn learn...



Kkgardner said:


> When do I know it's a surge hour? I have Lyft and Uber which no one ever tips!!! And I see the chart with lines up and down saying those are busy hours but when do I know it's surge? And sorry I just found OKC forum.


You should figure out what you are doing and get some barf bags before you start driving drunks...dont worry about tips you'll be up to your ankles in vomit before you know it LOL


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kkgardner said:


> I just started last week and signed up for both Lyft and Uber and I am shocked how no one tips!


You haven't heard??? Tip is already included in the fare.....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It is included in the section Platform fees and booking fees ?first part of the tip goes into platform fee and second part goes into booking fees.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Surge hours typically appear during rush hour. Or late in the evening when the bars are closing.
> On Uber the appear on the map as the pinkish red areas that light up. They usually have a dollar amount in them.


This. I will only add that they will either have a dollar amount indicated, or a multiplier number such as 1.7X, 2.0X, etc. -- which it is depends on what method Uber is using in your area.

As to tips, I think we're all shocked to learn initially how poor the tipping is. I know I was. Part of it is explained by the fact that one of the selling points Uber used initially was that riders didn't have to tip: that is, tipping was actively discouraged by Uber. But rates were also higher then. Most of it is probably better explained by the fact that the riders are largely cheapskates and even though they're already getting a ride for maybe 40% of the cost of a similar cab ride, they aren't willing to cough up an extra buck or two. They just aren't. It's not you -- it's the riders.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Real advice: You should be journaling everything you do and it's results at the end of every shift. Rides and Fares, Surge locations and times / days. Chart it

Every door does something.
Patterns repeat.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kkgardner said:


> I just started last week and signed up for both Lyft and Uber and I am shocked how no one tips! Is this common in okc?? I always tipped and I don't remember every seeing a no tip option. I just need help where to go in OKC and when siege hours are...


Forget the tips, what's REALLY shocking are the horrible pay rates in OKC...

Base fare $0.5625 / Per mile $0.5625 / Per minute $0.0825 / Minimum Fare $2.81

All the while, Uber charges the riders a whopping $3.30 "booking fee".

That means for most rides under 5 miles, Uber takes MORE than 50% of the fare.

To show how severely your pay rates have been cut, here were the OKC pay rates on May 16, 2014...

Base fare $2.00 / Per mile $1.32 / Per minute $0.16 / Minimum fare $4.80

Uber booking fee $1.00


----------

